# How do you travel?



## s76l42 (Jun 22, 2021)

I am quite a few years away from retirement but my dream is to see much of the USA when I do retire. I want to see many of the national parks and just drive and see spots along the way.
For anyone who has done that how did you do it? Did you buy an RV and if so did you sell your home? 
Did you rent an RV and if so how did you afford it?
Did you stay in hotels? 
I am looking for a very low cost way to do this. I do not want to stay at anyones house. I like my privacy.


----------



## 911 (Jun 22, 2021)

I just spent 2 weeks at my sister and B-I-L's place in Tennessee and did nothing, but relax. We flew into Nashville and then drove to their home in Winchester. I needed a break and enjoyed my time with the family. It doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 22, 2021)

Hi, @s76l42– if I missed you on the introduction page, welcome to the forum!  

I prefer to drive my car and take the back roads.

When I retire, I hope to do something similar, except my destinations will be events (concerts, ballet, museums) rather than locations.   I guess the where-will-I-sleep question will be handled in a case by case basis

all the best as you plan and dream!


----------



## bowmore (Jun 22, 2021)

After 12 years, 41 countries, 51 trips, 500 travel days, and 17 cruises, we are done with lengthy travels. Our last 2 trips have been cruises round trip from Los Angeles-no airports.


----------



## jujube (Jun 22, 2021)

We spent 10 summers going out for 4 to 5 months to see America and a little bit of Canada.  We've done all but four continental states (Hawaii and Alaska were too hard to get to...)

Now, we have sold the RV and travel by car.

I like to do foreign travel but the Spousal Equivalent has done all he wants to do, so I travel out of the country with my sisters or friends.

Cruises are good, too.


----------



## bingo (Jun 22, 2021)

we did rv.....


----------



## Llynn (Jun 22, 2021)

During my working years, I flew so much that I still have an aversion to air travel. Last time I flew was a trip to Europe two years ago and that reminded me of why I dislike the airlines.

My preferred travel method is by personal automobile, staying in a motel each night. I like to be able to follow my whimsy when traveling and seldom have a plan or itinerary. For example, sometimes I decide that I will only do left turns on that day and see where it takes me.  Having adventures with no obligations, no expectations, no plans. That's what retired travel is all about....for me at least.


----------



## Packerjohn (Jun 22, 2021)

I've been a back packer for most of my adult life.  When this mad pandemic is over, I'm seriously looking at vagabonding with my car and maybe a tent!  I can't stand tours and having someone pushing me around everyday!


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 22, 2021)

My preferred vacation is renting a cottage and taking day trips in the area to help pass the time.

If I was looking for low-cost travel options I would start scouring the internet and YouTube for tips about living in my vehicle. 

Then I would give it a try in my immediate area for a weekend or two to see if it was feasible.  My only tip would be to try to blend in and look mainstream.

Over time you should be able to work out an acceptable routine and settle on an appropriate vehicle for your travels without spending much money in the process.

Call it R&D for your retirement.

Good luck and welcome.


----------

